# A few recent shots of Pyro the wolfdog



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Gorgeous! My daughter came over while I was looking and I asked her what that was, expecting her to say "puppy" (she's 3) and she said "wuff" (wolf). She said "white. White wolf."


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

^Thanks, 5 s corral



Everyday Miracles said:


> Gorgeous! My daughter came over while I was looking and I asked her what that was, expecting her to say "puppy" (she's 3) and she said "wuff" (wolf). She said "white. White wolf."


Thanks, whats really funny is that most children see him and say look wolf! its a wolf! to there parents. Most adults say look at that Husky or White GSD.

Here is a cell phone pic of our journey down to Knaus Berry Farm in Homestead, FL for some of their famous sticky buns.









He loves the car


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## RoughColliePuppy (Feb 20, 2011)

too stunning for words..


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Sunshinewolf said:


> Thanks, whats really funny is that most children see him and say look wolf! its a wolf! to there parents. Most adults say look at that Husky or White GSD.


What I thought was funny is that I didn't know that she knew what a wolf is. She's seen one before at the zoo, but I didn't think that she would be able to recognize one so easily.

I can't say because I'm not looking at the dog in person, but I see a wolf more than a husky or white GSD, and I grew up around both white huskies and white GSDs.


----------



## catahoula_connor (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow you really have an amazing looking wolfdog there, great pictures too!


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

catahoula_connor said:


> Wow you really have an amazing looking wolfdog there, great pictures too!


Thanks!


I spoiled Pyro today with 3.5lbs of ox tail and cow neck (his favorite dinner).


----------

